# Starter



## Ralle (21 Juli 2008)

Ich installiere gerade Starter (Sinamics, Micromaster) auf meinem Laptop, 1,67GB, die spinnen die Römer, oder?

Zur Frage:

Weiß jemand, ob sich Starter und das alte Technologiepaket (V1.0) für die T-CPU immer noch beißen. Kann man diese beiden nun gleichzeitig installieren oder benötigt man einer neuere Version des T-Paketes, welche dann wohl  leider zu kaufen wäre ?


----------



## Waelder (21 Juli 2008)

Hallo Ralle,
bei mir hat sich die Starter Version (4 +Spacks) total mit allen anderen "Drivessoftwaren" von den Siemensjungs verkracht. Hat absolut nicht funktioniert. Ich hab mir ein VM Image gemacht und darauf den Starter mit Standalone installiert. Das geht optimal so.
HW : Dell PC, Deltalogic NLPro.

Wg. Technologiepaket da bin ich unwissend.

Gruss Wälder


----------



## Ralle (21 Juli 2008)

Wie äußerte sich das bei dir? 

Bist du nicht mehr online gekommen, oder wurde die Parametriertsoftware gar nicht mehr aus dem Step7-Manager geöffnet? Das öffnen geht bei mir (611U, POSMO), online kann ich im Moment nicht prüfen .

Zum Technologiepaket:

Hab das deinstalliert, nun wird das Projekt geöffnet, des Fehlen der Paketes bemängelt, der Ordner Bausteine wird mir gar nicht angeboten. Ich kann also an so einem Projekt nichts mehr ändern. Ich sag doch, die Heinis spinnen. Mir ist auch nichts von einem kostenlosen Update bekannt, das dieses Problem behebt.


----------



## Waelder (21 Juli 2008)

Das Fehlverhalten äusserte sich wie folgt :
Ich konnte ein Projekt anlegen, einen Antrieb einfügen. Die Starter Software hat dann ein Projekt eröffnet und das war es dann auch schon. Den Projektordner gabs dann, aber kein Inhalt (via S7 geöffnet). Das Projekt konnte aber auch nicht mehr via Starter geöffnet werden. Meldung war irgendwie : ...Projekt schreibgeschützt.. oder so. Ich kann Dir leider kein Screenshot machen weil ich die Starter kpl vom Rechner verbannt habe.
Dto mit onlinescan. Die Siemens Hotline hat dazu gemeint : Komplett deinstallieren und neuinstallation der "Neusten SW" ha. ha. ha. ...hat aber nicht geklappt.

Gruss Wälder


----------



## offliner (21 Juli 2008)

Du kannst Starter weder mit S7 Technologíe noch mit Simotion Scout auf derselben Partition installieren. Die aktuelle Starterversion ist im aktuellen S7 Technologie Paket integriert. Wenn es sich nicht um SPs handelt, musst Du die neue Version leider kaufen...


----------



## Ralle (21 Juli 2008)

offliner schrieb:


> Du kannst Starter weder mit S7 Technologíe noch mit Simotion Scout auf derselben Partition installieren. Die aktuelle Starterversion ist im aktuellen S7 Technologie Paket integriert. Wenn es sich nicht um SPs handelt, musst Du die neue Version leider kaufen...



Oh Mann, echt, da bekomm ich doch glatt Fieber :evil::evil:
Eigentlich wollte ich wirklich nicht für jeden Scheiß ne VM einrichten, das ist immer recht lästig, mit Softwareaktualisierungen usw. Ich dachte die haben das nun langsam mal im Griff.

Eigentlich ein Grund mehr, auf T-CPU oder/und Siemens-Servos und -Umrichter zu verzichten. Wie kann ein Hersteller nur so dämlich sein, kann mir das mal einer erklären? Das toppt ja nur noch das Finanzamt, die machen Firmen mit überzogenen/falschen Steuerforderungen kaputt und merken erst im nächsten Jahr, daß so von denen gar keine Steuern mehr zu holen sind.


----------



## Martin L. (21 Juli 2008)

Hallo Ralle,

habe schon einige Projekte mit  Starter V4.1 und Sinamics CU320
erstellt in Verbindung mit Sinumerik 840D CNC-Steuerung.

In dieser Verbindung gibt es noch größere Probleme, da die Starter
Software nicht mit DriveES etc. installiert werden darf.

Die beste Lösung für mich war, Step7, WINCC und andere SPS-Software
auf meinem alten Notebook und leider mußte ich mir ein zweites Notebook
nur für Starter neu anschaffen.

Habe schon mehrfach mich massiv bei meinen Siemens Jungs für diese
Inkompetenz der Software Entwickler beschwert.

Arbeite auch mit Allen Bradley (Rockwell Automation) die Jungs haben früher auch ne Menge Fehler gemacht aber heute bin super zufrieden.


----------



## Ralle (21 Juli 2008)

DriveES auch nicht?????? Sch....
Das Starterpaketchen hat aber nicht gemeckert, noch werden Offline alle Daten angezeigt, auch bei POSMOa und 611U (war das nicht bei DriveES dabei), da bin ich ja mal gespannt, ob das Online noch funzt. Ansonsten darf ich das wieder zurückbauen.

INKOMPETENZ trifft es ganz gut , unglaublich eigentlich.

Das ist, als wenn bei einem Daimler der Motor nicht mehr funktioniert, nachdem man sich Tagesfahrlicht hat nachrüsten lassen. Obwohl, sowas soll schon vorgekommen sein.

Nochmal: Fazit: keine Servos und Umrichter von Siemens, bis die das nicht lösen!

PS. Das geht ja schon Jahre so, das ist auch Jahre bekannt, das fass ich nicht!


----------



## mst (22 Juli 2008)

Martin L. schrieb:


> Hallo Ralle,
> 
> habe schon einige Projekte mit Starter V4.1 und Sinamics CU320
> erstellt in Verbindung mit Sinumerik 840D CNC-Steuerung.
> ...


 
Also ich habe Step7 V5.4, WinCCFlex 2007, DriveES, Starter V4.0 auf dem Laptop. Außer das mit den Softwaren alles Langsam wird habe ich keine Probleme.

Visu AutomationX hab ich auf einer VMWare.


----------



## Ralle (22 Juli 2008)

So, Ergebnis.

Ich hatte eine wirklich nette, kompetente Dame am Telefon. 

Es gibt gerade in diesen Tagen das neueste Technologiepaket 4.1. Da ist Starter integriert. Allerdings beißt es sich noch immer mit DriveES (das hatte ich ja ohnehin schon ohne Starter installiert). Hängt zusammen mit unterschiedlichen Technologien, vermute mal daß diese Sachen ursprünglich getrennt entwickelt wurden. Was ich leider nicht verstehe, warum sich Siemens nicht dazu entschließen kann, dies zu beseitigen, sei es durch eine grundlegende Neuentwicklung. Kann aber auch sein, das genau das der Grund für diese ominöse Vorankündigung einer neuen Programmierumgebung ist, über die wir gerade in einem anderen Thread diskutieren.

Hoffe erstmal, daß das neue Technologiepaket mich weiterbringt, im Moment kann ich meine Projekte mit T-CPU nicht mehr bearbeiten. Ein zweites Step7 über VMWare kommt für mich nicht in Frage, hab so schon genug zu tun, die ganzen Softwarepakete auf dem neusten Stand zu halten, einschließlich XP und Virenscanner, Spybot S+D etc.

Wichtige Links dazu:

http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/23411204

http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/29146756

Bin mal gespannt, was mein ältestes V1.0 Technologie-Projekt zu der neuen Version sagt, das ist bei der Kompatibilität erst gar nicht erwähnt.


----------



## Martin L. (22 Juli 2008)

Hallo mst + Ralle,

mst:
DriveES  gibt es in vielen Variationen Z.B. für die Sinumerik CNC-Steuerungen 802, 840D, 840DI SL, etc.

     Habe installiert: 

1. Drive ES SlaveOM 840DI
2. Sinumerik 810D/840D/840DI Add-on for Step7
3. Programming Tool PLC802,
4. Drive Monitor

Alle diese zusäzlichen ADD-On für Step7 verstehen sich nicht mit der Starter Software V4.0 + V4.1!!!
Wenn du versuchst mit Step7 Online zu gehen, mit einer Sinumerik CNC-CPU z.B. CPU 317  dann wirst du keine Verbindung bekommen, da im Hardwarekonfigurator einige Icon´s nicht darstellbar sind. Nur ein Beispiel.

Ralle:
gut erkannt, die Starter Software wurde erst in Deutschland entwickelt und dann aus Kostengründen teilweise in Ungarn weitergestrickt!! Warum?


----------

